# FR: <calcul> fait/font/égale/égalent/égal/est égal à <résultat> - accord du verbe & préposition



## boodyel

Quand on fait des calculs, par exemple: 4+3=7; 5-2=3, faut-il lire "quatre plus trois font sept; cinq moins deux font trois"? Dans le deuxieme cas, j'ai envie de dire "fait" au lieu de "font", car il s'agit de soustraire une somme d'une autre, plutot que de combiner deux sommes.  Qu'en pensent les francophones?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## FranParis

Ce francophone pense qu'il faut utiliser le pluriel..

[…]


----------



## itka

Je n'ose pas parler pour les autres francophones (tant on découvre sur le forum que notre langue est multiple !) mais il me semble qu'on n'aurait pas l'idée d'un verbe au singulier  Non ?

Mais, pour moi, le plus naturel est d'omettre le verbe : quatre et trois, sept, cinq moins deux, trois (ou, à la rigueur, "égalent" trois)...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

J'ai retrouvé ce fil. […]

[…] Je rajoute ceci .


----------



## jann

Voir aussi 27 divided by 5 equals 5 with a remainder of 2


----------



## delf4

On dit "font" parce qu'il s'agit du quatre et du trois.


----------



## Nicomon

[…]

Comme tilt l'a écrit dans l'autre fil,  je dirais 3 et 4 font 7. 

Autrement dit, j'utilise faire et je l'accorde si les deux chiffres sont unis par et. 

Mais s'il s'agit d'un signe arithmétique plus/moins, alors je dis égale. Et je le laisse au singulier (comme dans « est égal à »). Le pluriel du verbe égaler, dans ce contexte, n'est pas essentiel... ce n'est qu'un choix personnel.

Mais je mettrais faire au pluriel... si je l'utilisais.


----------



## Punky Zoé

[…]

Pour être honnête, l'utilisation de *font* est assez scolaire (et dépassée )


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Pounquie. 

Alors c'est comme je disais. Si on tiens au verbe faire pas très moderne... pluriel. À moins d'ajouter ça.

sept moins trois font quatre. 
sept moins trois, ça fait quatre (familier)

Sinon... suivre le sage conseil d'itka, privilégier égale (ou égalent, si on préfère) ou omettre le verbe.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut, j'ai un petit doute.
On dit plutôt "Deux plus deux égale quatre" ou bien "égalent" ?
Et pour les trois autres opérations ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Xence

En toute logique, le sujet du verbe étant pluriel:
_Deux plus deux égalent quatre._

L'expression souvent usitée est:
_Deux et deux font quatre._


----------



## Gwynplaine

Moi j'aurais écrit :

_Deux plus deux égal quatre_

Je n'aurais pas pris _égal_ pour un verbe, seulement pour la transcription d'un symbole mathématique.


----------



## Xence

Pas d'accord ! 

Si je dois transcrire la formule symbolique A = B j'écrirais:

A _égale _B 
ou
A _est égal_ _à_ B

Les symboles ne sont qu'une façon de condenser le langage, de mon point de vue. A la rigueur, j'accepterais _deux plus deux égale quatre_, dans le sens _la_ _somme 2 + 2 est égale à 4_.


----------



## CapnPrep

Gwynplaine said:


> Moi j'aurais écrit : _Deux plus deux égal quatre. _Je n'aurais pas pris _égal_ pour un verbe, seulement pour la transcription d'un symbole mathématique.


Pour décrire l'équation "2 + 2 = 4" on peut effectivement dire "deux, signe plus, deux, signe égal, quatre", et en transcrivant cette suite de mots il faudrait bien écrire "égal".

Mais la question d'Anna-chonger porte sur une phrase française, non pas sur une expression écrite en symboles mathématiques. Et pour Grevisse, les deux accords sont possibles (§440) :


> Dans l’expression d’une égalité dont le premier membre est une pluralité, si l’on écrit en toutes lettres le verbe *égaler* ou si l’on emploie _faire_ ou _donner_, on peut laisser ces verbes au singulier ; l’accord est alors sylleptique et se fait avec _nombre_ ou _cela_, qu’on a dans la pensée. Mais on peut aussi mettre le pluriel (surtout à _faire_).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Le sujet avait été abordé dans le forum français / anglais, dans ce fil.
Je ne crois pas avoir eu tort en écrivant :

* _Egaler _se conjugue effectivement toujours; et, comme _donner, faire_, peut être indifféremment au singulier ou au pluriel : _4 fois 4 fait 16; 3 + 3 égalent 6.

* Soustrait, divisé, multiplié, _etc. sont employés en général au singulier : _27 divisé par 3 égale 9_.
Comme le disait à raison Caroline, la chose divisée, ajoutée, etc. est prise comme un tout.

* On emploie plutôt le pluriel quand il y a un "et" dans la phrase : _2 et 2 font 4.

* Reste _est *toujours *laissé au singulier _: 3 ôté de 5 reste 2_. En effet, _rester _est l'un des cas (avec _suffire_) où le pronom personnel peut être omis. Il s'agit bien de _[il] reste_.


----------



## janinexie

Bonjour!
J'ai vu quelque part "deux et deux égale quatre" et "deux et deux égalent quatre". Est-ce que tous les deux sont corrects? si c'est oui, est-ce qu'il existe des différences entre eux?
En attendant vos réponses! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

Il existe aussi "deux et deux *font* quatre" ... ce qui résout une partie de la question (_"égalent"_ n'est donc pas une faute) 

Grévisse admet "quatre *plus* quatre égale huit" mais dit que si l'on a *et* dans le premier membre (deux *et* deux) ou s'il s'agit de nombres abstraits, le pluriel _paraît préférable_. 

Bien amicalement.


----------



## vincentLi

bonjour à tous!
comme dans le titre, dit-on "50+50 égale combien"?
                                 ou "50+50 égale à combien"?
                                 ou "50+50 égalent (à) combien"?
quant à "faire", ça doit être "50+50 font combien", n'est-ce pas?


merci !!!


----------



## itka

_"Cinquante et cinquante, ça fait combien ?"
"Combien font cinquante et cinquante ?"_
_"Deux et deux égale (égalent) combien ?"_

 Et la réponse :
Le plus courant :
_"deux et deux, quatre"
"Cinquante et cinquante, cent"_

Quand le calcul devient plus compliqué :
_"trois-cent-douze plus cent-vingt-et-un égale (ou égalent) XXX "_ (on peut maintenant, depuis la réforme, mettre des traits d'union partout entre les chiffres d'un nombre).


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Quand on a le symbole d'égalité  «  *=*  »
comment on l'écrit, s'il vous plaît?
égal (adjectif) ou égale/égalent (verbe)?

Par exemple, 

1.au singulier:

a= b  (a égale b/ a est égal à b/ a égal b)

5=2+3 ( 5 égale 2+3/ 5 est égal à 2+3/ 5 égal 2+3)

2.au pluriel:

2+3=5 ( «2 plus 3» égale 5/ «2 plus 3» est égal à 5/ «2 plus 3» égal 5)

2+3=5 ( «2 plus 3» égalent 5/ «2 plus 3» sont égaux (!!!) à 5/ «2 plus 3» égaux (!!!!!) 5)

ps. J'ai écrit les deux formes de singulier et de pluriel _du verbe_ (égale/égalent) pour 2+3, car dans Larousse les deux étaient employés, mais puisque _égalent_ peut être employé,  _égaux_ serait-il employé aussi???

3.et surtout aussi dans les équations comme,

E= mc2

Je vois que dans Wikipédia, ici, c'est écrit: «E éga*l* M C carré», peut-être comme la forme raccourcie de «est égal à» (?), mais je me demande si «E égal*e* MC carré» serait correcte aussi...



Merci beaucoup d'avance pour éclaircir et aussi choisir les formes correctes


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

C'est une question que peu de francophones se posent, le signe = se prononçant toujours de façon identique.
Il s'agit du verbe "égaler", il faudrait donc écrire "e *égale* mc2", "2+3 *égalent* 5", etc.

Mais il n'est pas impossible que l'orthographe "égal" soit aussi admise si on considère qu'il s'agit de la lecture du signe algébrique =.
On aurait ainsi : _2 plus 2 égalent _ou_2 plus 2 égal 4_ mais _2 et 2 égalent 4_.


----------



## Gemmenita

SergueiL said:


> Bonjour,
> C'est une question que peu de francophones se posent, le signe = se prononçant toujours de façon identique.
> (...)




Merci beaucoup Sergueil. Oui, tu as raison, autant qu'il s'agisse de la prononciation (l'oralisation), c'est toujours de façon identique, 
d'où une petite correction dans ma question : Comment on _l'écrit_? 
(déjà une bonne remarque, merci)



> il faudrait donc écrire "e *égale* mc2", "2+3 *égalent* 5", etc.
> Mais il n'est pas impossible que l'orthographe "égal" soit aussi admise si on considère qu'il s'agit de la lecture du signe algébrique =.



Alors, on peut dire que ce qui est écrit dans Wiki est mi-incorrect. Je dis «_mi-»_, car peut-être là, on a voulu employer le mot égal comme la lecture du signe = !!!



> (...) _2 plus 2 égal 4_ (...)




C'est bieeen! Donc, _égal_ (employé seul) est _invariable_. Et quant à  «être égal à »? Serait-il toujours invariable aussi?


----------



## SergueiL

Gemmenita said:


> Donc, _égal_ (employé seul) est _invariable_. Et quant à  «être égal à »? Serait-il toujours invariable aussi?


Dans ce cas aussi, deux solutions me semblent acceptables :
soit : 2+2 sont égaux à 4
ou on peut considérer que le sujet sous-entendu est *l'opération 2+2*, donc 2+2 égale (ou égal) 4.
Je ne suis pas allé vérifier s'il existe une recommandation plus ou moins officielle, et en regardant rapidement je n'ai pas non plus trouvé de fil qui traitait de cette question mais je ne doute pas que nous allons bientôt avoir quelques avis là-dessus.


----------



## volo

Bonjour Gemmenita,

Voici un ouvrage fort intéressant et qui répondra à la plupart des questions que tu te poses à ce propos *“Un langage de prononcés de formules en mathématiques”.*

On y analyse les problèmes liés à la prononciation des symboles mathématiques en prétendant qu’il existe un langage mathématique à part entière, différent de la langue courante, avec un vocabulaire et syntaxe spécifiques et qui aurait en plus des formes écrites et des formes orales.
Par exemple, on précise que pour « a=b » dans ce langage mathématique écrit, on utilise soit le verbe « égaler » soit l’expression « égal à », alors que la prononciation (pour être brève) fait recours à une forme non employée à l’écrit « égal » (a=b >>> a égal b).

Très bonne journée à toi


----------



## Maître Capello

SergueiL said:


> Mais il n'est pas impossible que l'orthographe "égal" soit aussi admise si on considère qu'il s'agit de la lecture du signe algébrique =.





volo said:


> la prononciation (pour être brève) fait recours à  une forme non employée à l’écrit « égal » (a=b >>> a égal  b).


On pourrait remarquer que l'on ne prononce jamais _a ≠ b_ « _a_ différent _b_ », mais toujours « _a_ *est* différent *de* _b_ ». De même, on dit _a ≡ b_ « _a_ *est* identique/congru *à* _b_ » et _a _⇔ _b_ « _a _*est* équivalent *à* _b_ ». On pourrait donc en conclure que _a = b_ se lit « _a_ égal*e* _b_ » ou « _a_ *est* égal *à* _b_ », mais pas « _a_ égal _b_ ». Quoi qu'il en soit, cela importe peu à l'oral étant donné que _égal_, _égale_ et _égalent_ se prononcent tous exactement de la même façon.


----------



## volo

Merci, Maître, pour toutes ces précisions. 
Mais à mon sens (ou plutôt, à mon oreille), dans un cours, on prononce, par exemple, plus brièvement (sans copule) « a ≡ b » comme  «* a congru à b* ». Or il se peut que ce soit individuel, et un bon professeur, parlant un bon français, prononcerait « a est congru à b » ?

Amicalement


----------



## Maître Capello

En effet, on peut éventuellement le raccourcir en « _a_ congru *à* _b_ », mais en aucun cas en « _a_ congru _b_ » .


----------



## volo

Evidemment.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Roméo31

Volo,

C'est le bouquin que j'avais trouvé hier soir pour répondre à la question de Gemmenita.  Bravo !
J'avais en effet noté que, selon ce qui est écrit à la p. 37, "a = b" se prononce "a *égal* b" et que, dans le langage mathématique, on écrit "a *égal à* b".


----------



## coriandremélisse

Bonjour,
Dans les opérations mathématiques suivantes: (addiction, soustraction, multiplication et division):
- trois plus trois égal (à) six
- trois moins trois égal (à) zéro
- trois multiplié par trois égal (à) neuf
- trois divisé par trois égal (à ) un
Faut-il dire la préposition "à" ou pas?
[…]

Un grand merci par avance pour votre aide


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Égal à_ ne se trouverait que dans la formulation la plus soignée, très simple mais rare à l'usage : _trois plus trois est égal à six._


----------



## Roméo31

*Pour ma part, dans le type d'énoncés soumis, je n'emploie pas à.

D'ailleurs, dans ce genre d'énoncés, les grands dictionnaires ne donnent que des exemples sans  à : *

_Deux multiplié par cinq égale dix_ (Littré).   

_Quatre plus quatre égale huit_ (Dict. gén.). Rem. : le verbe au pluriel est possible.

Dict. de l'Académie , s.v. _égaler_ : _Cinq multiplié par quatre égale vingt. Trois plus trois égale _(ou _égalent_) _six. _
_
TLFi : _


> − _En partic._ [Le suj. et l'obj. désignent des grandeurs numériques; abrév. : =] _Cinq, multiplié par quatre, égale vingt (Ac.)._ _Celui qui, le premier, exprima par des caractères cette proposition si simple :_ « _deux plus deux égalent quatre_ » _créa les mathématiques_ (Brillat-Sav., _Physiol. goût,_1825, p. 52). _Étant donné que la quantité du goudron qui reste au piquet égale dix centimètres cubes _(Colette, _Cl. école,_ 1900, p. 46).
> *Rem.* Dans cet emploi, le verbe est au sing. ou au pluriel.



_Le grand Robert, _art._ égaler : Être égal à, valoir autant que… ➙ Équivaloir, équipoller (vx), valoir. Force qui en égale une autre et lui fait équilibre. ➙ Balancer, compenser, 1. contrebalancer, équilibrer. La recette égale la dépense. Deux multiplié par trois égale six. Deux plus trois égalent cinq (2+3 = 5)._

_Le grand Larousse illustré, 2015 : Trois fois deux égale six._

Mais avec _*être + égal*, on retrouve, bien évidemment, la préposition _ _:
Deux multiplié par cinq est égal *à* dix. 
Deux multiplié par cinq est égal dix. _


----------



## jtzz2000

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment écouté une chanson dont une partie des paroles était «Un plus un *font* deux. Deux plus un *fait* trois.» Cela me fait penser que "font" et "fait" sont également corrects d'un point de vue grammatical, et que ce changement de "font" à "fait" n'est qu'une question de style. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait confirmer ce que je pense?

Merci d'avance


----------



## cougenv

Cinq moins deux égalent/font trois

ici, "moins" est une conjonction, "égalent" ou "font" un verbe conjugué qui s'accorde avec ses deux sujets.


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée cougenv, je ne suis pas d'accord.  Comme je l'ai écrit en 2008 (post 8) avec le verbe « égaler »  le pluriel est facultatif.

Extrait de *cette page* de la BDL : 





> _Égaler _signifie « être égal à », que ce soit en quantité ou en qualité (importance, valeur, mérite, etc.). Notons que dans les énoncés qui décrivent une opération mathématique, le verbe _égaler _peut être au singulier, si l'on considère l'opération comme un tout (ce qui est le cas le plus fréquent), ou s'accorder avec les deux sujets et être au pluriel.
> *Exemple :*
> - Trois plus trois *égale* (ou *égalent*) six.


  Je continue de préférer le singulier.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis porté à mettre le pluriel qu'avec le verbe _faire_ et uniquement dans le cas d'une addition où le signe « + » est prononcé _et_ (comme dans : _Deux et deux font quatre_). Dans tous les autres cas, je préfère dire et écrire _égal*e*_.


----------

